# Disney Villain Theme Shoot



## mwcfarms (Apr 11, 2011)

I had a busy shooting weekend. This was a group in Edmonton that does fun themed shoots all the time. This time was a Disney Villain Theme Shoot. I have a bunch on my Flickr but just a couple of my faves. You can guess who they are. 






[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/deannadchambers/5608627309/"]
	



[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/deannadchambers/5608627439/"]
	

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deannadchambers/5608627439/


----------

